# MRC N Scale decoder 0001957 comments?



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

I just installed a MRC 1957 with sound in my N Scale Kato F3. I am wondering if anyone else have experienced similar observations. 
1) Runs a short bit then stops as if dirty track If I push it a little bit, it starts again. Also it does this sometimes on turnouts I don't have this problem with my Model Power 2-6-0. It seems to run just perfect.
2.) Sound is good and loud enough but sometimes I get a burst of audio noise and the end of a command such as Bell or Horn.
3.) Sometimes the sound is muted and then comes back on after a second or so while changing direction, not all the time but just sometimes.
I am new to DCC and I have not observed other layouts or running stock so I don't know if I am being too picky. But, I don't think so.
I would be inclined to think dirty track or dead spots but my other loco runs just fine.hwell:


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Sorry to dim your sun,don't expect too much from MRC sound decoders.They have a lousy reliability record.I've personally had three that all failed.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Brakeman Jake said:


> Sorry to dim your sun,don't expect too much from MRC sound decoders.They have a lousy reliability record.I've personally had three that all failed.


I have heard a lot of negative about MRC's decoders. However, I chose this one because it was a drop in on the Kato DCC Ready F3's. Initially I tried a Digitrax but I would have had to mill and Dremmel to fit their sound decoder so it went back and I opted for a drop in.:dunno:


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

Check that there is not a section of the pickups that is not clean. It could be that one small part of the wheels is dirty and only stopping the connection at some speeds. Also verify that all of your connections are tight. Is the motor properly isolated from the frame? I had a similar issue where the motor turned to the side changing direction causing it to tap the frame slightly.


----------

